
Groupon Is Working On A Big Pivot - iProject
http://www.businessinsider.com/groupon-is-working-on-a-big-pivot-2012-7
======
pedalpete
I think the big challenge for them in taking on Square is that businesses
already know what groupon is. They expect it to be a coupon platform, and one
that already has a mixed reputation.

On the plus side, they already have a large salesforce and can go out selling
their new product.

Personally, I think they are too far behind and won't be able to get away from
their history.

